# [gnuchess] ne fonctionne pas avec La GUI Knights

## Napoleon

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant décidé de me mettre aux échecs, j’ai installé GNUchess 5.08 ainsi que l’environnement graphique Knights 2.2.0 (pour KDE) qui utilise GNUchess comme moteur de jeux.

Sauf que ce dernier ne réagit pas, comme s’il n’avait pas envie de jouer ; Soit je joue les blancs, je commence donc mais j’ attends indéfiniment que les noirs réagissent, soit je joue les noirs et dés le début de la partie les blancs ne bougent pas.

Vue que GNUchess tout seul fonctionne correctement, j’en déduit que le problème se situe au niveau de la communication entre Knights et le moteur GNUchess. 

D’ailleurs au commencement d’une nouvelle partie de Knights ce dernier me demande explicitement dans une fenêtre modale ce que je souhaite utiliser comme moteur de jeux :

[img]http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/img/1302176823.png[/img]

j’ai essayé gnuchess -x et gnuchess --xboard sans sucés :/. Je n’ai pas eu d’avantage de chance avec le man car… il n’existe pas. Il n’y a qu’un fin menu d’aide :

```
[fove48@⛩ ~%] gnuchess -h

GNU Chess 5.08

 Usage: gnuchess [ --help | --version |

 -h, --help         display this help and exit

 -v, --version      display version information and exit

 -x, --xboard       start in engine mode

 -p, --post        start up showing thinking

 -e, --easy        disable thinking in opponents time

 -m, --manual      enable manual mode

 -s size, --hashsize=size   specify hashtable size in slots

 -M size, --memory=size   specify memory usage in MB for hashtable

 Options hashsize and memory are mutally exlusive. Hashtable sizes may be rounded down substanitally.

 Options xboard and post are accepted without leading dashes

 for backward compatibility

Report bugs to <bug-gnu-chess@gnu.org>.
```

Sur ce j’ai cherché partout et il semblerait que le bug ai déjà été rapporté  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204126 http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=49310 mais se rapport est très ancien (2006) et semblerait ne concerner que la distribution Ubuntu, or, entre-temps ça a du être corrigé :/

C’est donc en désespoir de cause que je viens soliciter votre aimable aide car là, je seche. Je vous remercie par anticipation de votre aide.

Bien à vous,

Cordialement

----------

